# Cabinet hinge



## Marvinmarvin (30 Jun 2021)

Hi first post so be kind.
I’ve managed to loose two of the hinges for a Sutcliffe display cabinet, anyone know where I can find a replacement?
Thanks


----------



## Sgian Dubh (30 Jun 2021)

Hopefully you've still got an example of the hinge, e.g., attached to another door. Look for the brand name on the example, which may mean removing it, and you might even find a part number or alternative useful information. Start your search from that. But just looking at the hinge in your picture doesn't provide me with much information, apart from it being one of a number of possible types, e.g., is it an inset or overlay door, the swing range, e.g., 94º all the way to more than 160º, etc. You might try *this link* or *here* to see if you can spot what you're after. 

On the other hand you might find something at B&Q, Wickes, Homebase, or elsewhere that will do the job, even if they're not exactly the same as your original hinges: you could, for example, buy enough to replace all the hinges rather than have mis-matched sets, assuming there's more needed in the cabinetry than just the two you've lost. Slainte.


----------

